# Schneller und günstiger Arbeitsrechner gesucht



## KarlAuer (18. März 2018)

*Schneller und günstiger Arbeitsrechner gesucht*

Hallo zusammen!

Bevor es zu Irritationen kommt, diese Anfrage hat nichts mit meinem eigenen Rechner zu tun (Beitrag: Gaming Rechner für 600 €), dessen Lösung ich ein paar Wochen/Monate in die Zukunft verschoben habe 

Ich suche einen möglichst günstigen Desktop-Rechner.

Nutzung: Internet-Browser (Chrome), Word, Excel... das war es eigentlich schon.
Anforderungen: leise, schnell, stabil (und kleines Gehäuse)

Budget: ca. 250-300 €

Ein Tipp für einen guten und günstigen Monitor wäre auch hilfreich! Ansonsten hätte ich den hier im Auge: LG 24MB56HQ-B Monitor (Danke für den Tipp aus dem anderen Beitrag), aber vielleicht gibt es da ja sogar was noch günstigeres für einen Arbeitsrechner.


----------



## KarlAuer (18. März 2018)

Es sollte am besten ein fertiger PC sein, nicht zum Zusammenbauen. Ich habe einfach nur keinen Überblick über das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis... Angebot einfach zu groß.


----------



## svd (18. März 2018)

Also, persönlich mag ich diese Leasing-Rückläufer aus dem Internet. Hab davon schon zwei für Familie gekauft. 
Mit einer GTX750Ti oder GTX1050Ti im Low-Profile-Format ließen sie sich sogar zu kleinen Gamingrechnern aufrüsten. (Auch schon gemacht.)

Hier wäre zB ein "HP Compaq 8200", der hat einen SandyBridge-i5, 8GB Arbeitspeicher, eine ausreichend große SSD für Betriebssystem und deine Programme, eine extra HDD für Dateien. 
Windows-10 ist vorinstalliert. Einschalten, ggf. Computernamen und Benutzer ändern, loslegen. Das Gehäuse ist relativ kompakt, die Lüfter nicht lautlos, aber nicht nervend. Für 210€ kann man da nicht meckern, finde ich.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2018)

Du könntest zB den hier nehmen https://www.amazon.de/CSL-Aufrüst-PC-900-3500MHz-Radeon/dp/B079SBP2B3  und eine alte HDD einbauen oder eine SSD mit 120-128GB holen, die gibt es für 40€.


----------



## KarlAuer (19. März 2018)

Also ich tendiere ja wirklich zum Vorschlag von svd. Ist da irgendein Haken, den ich gerade übersehe?!

Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3,1 GHz
8 GB DDR3 RAM
120 GB SSD SATA 2,5"
250 GB HDD SATA 3,5"
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit OEM Lizenz

Bräuchte ich da noch eine GraKa für?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Also ich tendiere ja wirklich zum Vorschlag von svd. Ist da irgendein Haken, den ich gerade übersehe?!
> 
> Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3,1 GHz
> 8 GB DDR3 RAM
> ...


 zum Spielen ja, für Büro nein. 

Aber informier dich mal genau über die Anschlüsse für Monitore. Bei Ebay steht nur DisplayPort mit drin.


----------



## svd (19. März 2018)

Jo, das mit den Anschlüssen ist mir auch sauer aufgestoßen, die sind bei den Rechnern immer unterschiedlich.
Displayport ist aber kein Problem, da ohnehin digital. Das klappt mit einem Adapter oder einem Kabel, mit jeweils einem DP- und HDMI-Stecker, problemlos.

Da ja ohnehin ein neuer Monitor ansteht, ließe sich das dann eh abstimmen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2018)

svd schrieb:


> Jo, das mit den Anschlüssen ist mir auch sauer aufgestoßen, die sind bei den Rechnern immer unterschiedlich.
> Displayport ist aber kein Problem, da ohnehin digital. Das klappt mit einem Adapter oder einem Kabel, mit jeweils einem DP- und HDMI-Stecker, problemlos.
> 
> Da ja ohnehin ein neuer Monitor ansteht, ließe sich das dann eh abstimmen.


 klar, aber wenn man das nicht weiß, sitzt man vlt doof da und muss ein paar Tage auf ein passendes Kabel warten, das vlt. sogar noch unnötig teuer ist durch Versandkosten, weil man es nicht mit dem Monitor zusammen bestellt hatte


----------



## KarlAuer (19. März 2018)

Herbboy entgeht einfach nichts 

Danke für den tollen Tipp, SVD! Und Danke für den Hinweis Herb!
Ich denke morgen nochmal kurz in Ruhe drüber nach, aber Stand jetzt werde ich mir den so holen.

Monitor:
Als Monitor mache ich für meinen alten Herrn hiermit wahrscheinlich nichts falsch, oder:
https://www.amazon.de/BenQ-GL2450HM...n_feature_browse-bin:320032031,p_72:419117031

Adapter:  
https://www.amazon.de/Rankie-Displa...1224&sr=1-3&keywords=adapter+hdmi+displayport


----------



## svd (19. März 2018)

Hmm, beim Monitor liegt, so wie es aussieht, leider nur ein analoges VGA-Kabel bei.
Da würde ich dann gleich ein DP-HDMI-Kabel verwenden.

Ach so, es sei denn, du hast sowieso HDMI-Kabel daheim.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Herbboy entgeht einfach nichts
> 
> Danke für den tollen Tipp, SVD! Und Danke für den Hinweis Herb!
> Ich denke morgen nochmal kurz in Ruhe drüber nach, aber Stand jetzt werde ich mir den so holen.
> ...



Der Adapter ist laut Beschreibung für den umgekehrten Fall: Grafikkarte Display-Port, Monitor HDMI. Ich weiß nicht, ob es umgekehrt klappt. Vielleicht nimm den Monitor hier: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B074KLL7PG der hat DP, und dazu dann ein DP-Kabel. 

Gut genug sind diese Monitore an sich alle, außer vlt es geht um Arbeit, bei der die Farbtreue SEHR wichtig ist.


*edit* Moment... hatte jetzt der PC kein DP oder NUR DP...? ^^


----------



## KarlAuer (19. März 2018)

Bei Ebay steht:  
Hardware-Anschluss: DisplayPort, USB 2.0

Ich würde den dann einfach nehmen und den Monitor, den Herb zuletzt empfohlen hat.

Mir erscheint die Lösung echt top! Hab jetzt beides gekauft und werde hier dann nochmal Feedback geben!

Danke für Eure Mühe!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Bei Ebay steht:
> Hardware-Anschluss: DisplayPort, USB 2.0
> 
> Ich würde den dann einfach nehmen und den Monitor, den Herb zuletzt empfohlen hat.
> ...


DP-Kabel hast du aber?


----------



## KarlAuer (20. März 2018)

Ja, habe mir das von SVD empfohlene dazu bestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> Ja, habe mir das von SVD empfohlene dazu bestellt.


 an sich wäre das ja gar nicht nötig gewesen, da der Monitor ja auch DP hat - du hättest also ein reines DP-Kabel bestellen können  aber egal, so geht es auch. Du musst nur schauen, ob es eine Rolle spielt, ob man den HDMI in den Monitor oder in den PC steckt (falls der HDMI hat).


----------



## svd (20. März 2018)

Heh, das Kabel ist leider nur unidirektional. Also, das Signal geht aus dem DP-Port der Grafikkarte in den HDMI-Eingang eines Monitors.
Dachte eigentlich auch, dass der iiyama-Monitor gewählt worden ist, um das Problem zu umgehen.  Egal, der wird vermutlich eh das schönere Bild haben.


----------



## KarlAuer (21. März 2018)

Die 13 € sind verschmerzbar für das Kabel. PC kommt heute an, Monitor und Kabel bis Freitag. Dann sehe ich das ja, was ich wofür brauche und notfalls schicke ich das Kabel zurück...


----------



## KarlAuer (22. März 2018)

Also, das Kabel war das richtige und es war auch notwendig, da tatsächlich weder PC noch dem Monitor ein DP to HDMI oder DP zu DP Kabel beilag.

Erster Eindruck vom Rechner:
- Sieht eigentlich neu aus.
- Fährt extrem schnell hoch (logisch, noch keine Programme drauf außer Win10), aber trotzdem super schnell auch dafür.
- Libre Office in gefühlt 30 Sekunden installiert.
- Weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen aus Zeitgründen, aber Ersteindruck: alles super!

Danke für den heißen Tipp, SVD! Danke für die Mitberatung, Herbboy!

Frage noch:
Wenn ich einen solchen PC hochrüsten wollte auf einen Gaming-Rechner wie ich ihn in meinem anderen Beitrag suche, welche Teile bräuchte ich da noch für? 

http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...uer-bis-zu-600-auch-fuer-spiele-geeignet.html


----------



## xCJay (22. März 2018)

Hat das Mainboard überhaupt einen PCIe Slot?
Von der Größe her passt wohl keine richtige Graka rein.

Du bräuchtest also neues Gehäuse, Grafikkarte und eventuell Netzteil.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. März 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> - Libre Office in gefühlt 30 Sekunden installiert.



Kleiner Tipp: Wenn es kostenlos sein soll, dann nimm lieber Softmaker Free Office. Das ist das mit MS Office kompatibelste Office, hat eine vernünftige GUI und ist sauschnell. Also 1000 Mal besser, als diese aufgeblasene Open Source Software.


----------



## svd (22. März 2018)

Also, dazu brauchst du eine Grafikkarte in Low-Profile-Bauweise, die ist nur halb so breit wie eine "Normale".
Die höchste Leistung, ohne zusätzlich notwendigen PCIe-Stecker, bietet derzeit die GTX1050Ti. Diese entspricht etwa einer GTX960 (4GB).
Damit lässt sich auf FullHD ordentlich spielen, trotzdem würde ich es mit den Grafikeinstellungen nicht übertreiben, "hoch" sollte ganz gut laufen. Hatte mit einer GTX960 (2GB) "Rise of the Tomb Raider", auf "hoch",  ganz gut spielen können, so 40fps im "Geothermal Valley".

Etwas günstiger wäre die GTX1050, da müssten die Details aber weiter heruntergeschraubt werden.
Die GTX1030 empfiehlt sich dann eher für die "E-Sports-Spiele" wie Overwatch, DOTA2 usw.

Du müsstest halt innen nochmal nachsehen, ob eh zwei PCIe-Slots frei sind und ob kein Kühler oder Luft-Tunnel im Weg ist.

Wie ist die Lautstärke des Rechners? Okay?

edit: Ach ja, derzeit ist die GTX1050Ti leider das höchste der Gefühle. Der Rechner wird etwas über PS4-Niveau bleiben, bis, hoffentlich, mit den kommenden Generationen eine flottere Ablöse kommt.


----------



## KarlAuer (2. April 2018)

So, jetzt kann ich Feedback geben!

PC ist absolut top! Extrem schnell, angenehm leise. Super Deal gewesen! Der neue Monitor ist auch perfekt, mehr braucht man gar nicht!
Vielen Dank für die super Tipps!!! 

Das mit dem gebrauchten Office-Rechner und den dann hochrüsten behalt ich mal im Hinterkopf. Könnte auch eine günstige Lösung sein!


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2018)

KarlAuer schrieb:


> So, jetzt kann ich Feedback geben!
> 
> PC ist absolut top! Extrem schnell, angenehm leise. Super Deal gewesen! Der neue Monitor ist auch perfekt, mehr braucht man gar nicht!
> Vielen Dank für die super Tipps!!!
> ...


 Ist ja auch logisch, denn ein halbwegs ordentlicher Büro- PC und ein Spiele-PC unterscheiden sich bis auf die Graka ja nicht   man muss nur aufpassen, ob das Gehäuse nicht zu klein ist und nicht zu schlecht belüftet ist sowie ob das Netzteil reicht, bzw. einrechnen, dass man Gehäuse und Netzteil ggf. neu kaufen muss.


----------

